# advice with 2nd shift job and meal timing



## mcveigh1 (May 1, 2011)

ok so i work from 3p-1130a however my driving time one way is about 75+ min, so effective time is 1.30p-1a, cant seem to get to sleep before 2a

wake 1030ish, meal replacement shake or meal if have time
gym 1130ish, pwo shake + gatorade 0
1ish, snack/lunch
BLACKHOLE at work
breaks at 
6p ? 
815p ?
10p ?
1a ?

i dont have a problem eating but from my schedule its stacked right on top of one another so i know i need to throw something in at like 330ish since its not ideal to go 5 hours between meals

recommendations for snack or meal times, when at what time

i have difficulty being satiated fwiw


----------



## Built (May 1, 2011)

It is perfectly ideal to go 5 hours without a meal. I eat three times a day and try to remain fasted for at least 12 hours before that first  meal.


----------



## mcveigh1 (May 1, 2011)

3 meals would not be ideal for me, that would leave me too hungry, when that 5th hour rolls im looking forward to a meal


----------



## Built (May 1, 2011)

Bulking, cutting or maintaining?

What macros are you currently running and are you losing or gaining on this? How fast?


----------

